# Library Spotlight - Venice Modern Strings



## Cory Pelizzari (May 31, 2020)

Check it out here: https://www.fluffyaudio.com/shop/venice-modern-strings/
Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari 
Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Scalms (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for the review Cory, well done. I don't have this library but was always curious about it. 

I really like the tone from what I've heard, and I like the 2 vibrato options. That has always been my main issue with CSS is the fact that it's either no vibrato or way too much, to choose from. This library seems to offer better vibrato choices. 

I love the articulation morpher feature, I would consider getting this library just for that. 

I agree with you about the shorts, seems underwhelming.

I think I like the mic choices, the close mics give the library a nice upfront feel with nice amount of reverb 

Curious about the bugs though, because I didn't see enough listed to cause me to refrain from buying. Is it just the arcs and the missing low bass notes, is there any other big issue?


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 31, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Thanks for the review Cory, well done. I don't have this library but was always curious about it.
> 
> I really like the tone from what I've heard, and I like the 2 vibrato options. That has always been my main issue with CSS is the fact that it's either no vibrato or way too much, to choose from. This library seems to offer better vibrato choices.
> 
> ...


It's mainly the inconsistency while playing that makes it a bumpy ride, like the legatos and the slightly off kilter molto vibrato. It's not a huge investment so if you feel you'll get a lot out of it then you can take the plunge. You'll enjoy a fair amount of what the library has to offer, but it definitely won't be a perfect or consistently smooth experience. For me the biggest issues were the dud low arc notes, the time stretching for the arcs and the fact that the basses don't have a low C (big problem for me because I love to use celli and basses low octaves).

Apparently the bugs I mentioned in the video have been or will be fixed (I'm waiting on an answer from Fluffy about the dud notes) but other than that I think the library has a lot of potential with its flautandos, sul tastos and leisurely strokes. Not a library for action cues, but good for moving and bouncy scores.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 31, 2020)

While this is a fair review, I do take issue with a couple of things:

I have a real problem with the phrase "sounds bigger than it ought to." Cory is entitled to that subjectivity, but I don't agree. 

Regarding the shorts not being suitable for trailer/epic stuff, well, duh! Anyone with _any_ familiarity with Fluffy Audio knows that is not their focus. They are always going for the emotive and more intimate than bombast. _No_ Fluffy Audio library that I am aware of is striving for "good for action cues" .Thank god at least _some_ developers are not going for that 

My double bass long arcs notes don't seem to be behaving as badly as Cory's, so maybe his install had issues. But some notes scoop into the note and I wish they didn't.

The inconsistencies in attack are there, but I find they add to the charm because they give it some personality that a lot of libraries lack. But if consistent precision is what you are looking for, again Fluffy Audio is probably not the developer you will most often turn to.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 31, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> While this is a fair review, I do take issue with a couple of things:
> 
> I have a real problem with the phrase "sounds bigger than it ought to." Cory is entitled to that subjectivity, but I don't agree.
> 
> Regarding the shorts not being suitable for trailer/epic stuff, well, duh! Anyone with _any_ familiarity with Fluffy Audio knows that is not their focus. They are always going for the emotive and more intimate than bombast. _No_ Fluffy Audio library that I am aware of is striving for "good for action cues" .Thank god at least _some_ developers are not going for that


A lot of people looking for a string library will take trailer cues and tight shorts into consideration so I had to be clear about the fact that the library doesn't suit that angle (some people are put off by shorts that aren't super accurate, like Spitfire's Studio Strings).

The reason I say bigger than it ought to sound is because of the wetness. The sound suits a more intimate composing style, but the lack of real definition in the mic positions means you always get a larger wet sound rather than a tighter drier tone. The mics also aren't all recorded with an in situ sound so they tend to sound denser over the stereo field which makes them sound "larger".


----------



## Ashermusic (May 31, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> A lot of people looking for a string library will take trailer cues and tight shorts into consideration so I had to be clear about the fact that the library doesn't suit that angle (some people are put off by shorts that aren't super accurate, like Spitfire's Studio Strings).
> 
> The reason I say bigger than it ought to sound is because of the wetness. The sound suits a more intimate composing style, but the lack of real definition in the mic positions means you always get a larger wet sound rather than a tighter drier tone. The mics also aren't all recorded with an in situ sound so they tend to sound denser over the stereo field which makes them sound "larger".



Fine for the former, for those who aren’t familiar with Fluffy Audio, I guess, but they probably didn’t have it on their radar if they weren’t.

We are going to have to agree to disagree on the latter. I am able to mix the mics to my satisfaction.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 31, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> We are going to have to agree to disagree on the latter. I am able to mix the mics to my satisfaction.


So the mics aren't wet and don't have different positioning? I must be crazy. I get what you mean though, I'm just a stickler for a more disciplined in situ sound. Plus I love chamber ensembles.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 31, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> So the mics aren't wet and don't have different positioning? I must be crazy. I get what you mean though, I'm just a stickler for a more disciplined in situ sound. Plus I love chamber ensembles.



Yes they are but it only an issue if you hear it as an issue. I am not saying you are wrong, I am saying I find the library delightful so clearly I am not a stickler for anything.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 31, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am not a stickler for anything.


Humble way to say you're more open minded than me lol.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 31, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Humble way to say you're more open minded than me lol.



You are always a gentleman, no reason for me to not respond in kind. And you do a fine job, even if we sometimes disagree.


----------



## Toecutter (Nov 17, 2020)

I was set on Century Strings but Venice Modern Strings is on sale. Any users of both? I watched Cory's review and while I like the sound, there were too many issues. The developer commented about an update but that was 6 months ago. Is the library usable now?


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 17, 2020)

Toecutter said:


> I was set on Century Strings but Venice Modern Strings is on sale. Any users of both? I watched Cory's review and while I like the sound, there were too many issues. The developer commented about an update but that was 6 months ago. Is the library usable now?


Good question


----------

